# on location van job using uscutter



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

I am posting this for a few 
reasons first to toot my own
horn then to let those that are
trying to decide about getting 
a plotter/cutter what i used. Several weeks 
ago I decided I needed a small 
cutter, I have a 24 inch 
summa d60u, I am the guy setting
up by the road side see post setting a tent beside the road and selling their tee shirts there? - Page 2 - T-Shirt Forums I bought uscutters smallest cutter it only cuts 10.5 inch wide, I buy 15 inch material in a role and cut an inch off of one side, 14 inch material just fits in it but as stated it only cuts 10.5 wide. The little thing works pretty good but like all uscutter machines it’s a dummy no feedback to the software, I use flexi sign pro 7.2. as you can see I did 2 new vans for the customer. It took 2 days 8 hrs day 1 and 10 day 2. I gave the customer a 30% discount on the second van for doing it at the same time instead of waiting a month until the van was ready to go in to service. We are looking at a $1300+ job. The customer bought a couple of signs also I made them while there. I am using a laptop for all the work I currently do. I have 2 back-up table tops that I built but in a mobile situation the laptop is the way to go.
I used 2 50 foot 15” roles of vinyl doing the work several pc. Were 2 color stacked. I know I used a little more vinyl than if I had the bigger cutter going but all in all I am vary happy with the results.


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

the photos of the job


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Don that's cool to be able to be portable like that. I'm getting ready to hit a few festivals and you have inspired me . Thanks for sharing . ...... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks great and it is great to see you "out and about" enjoying the weather and seems like enjoying life that way. Excellent job.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Absolutely awesome story. I might share it with the folks on the USCutter forum. Some of the things our customers come up with never cease to amaze me.

Excellent work on the van as well.


----------



## swaneejuggalo (Jun 8, 2008)

That is awesome great inspiration


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Hey Don that's cool to be able to be portable like that. I'm getting ready to hit a few festivals and you have inspired me . Thanks for sharing . ...... JB


JB, where you headed and what kind of Festivals,, How are you going to set up?
Transfers, Vinyl , or Screen print,, Let us know,
thanks  
Sandy jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I do heat press and vinyl,sublimation mugs and name tags. I do shirts,hats,jackets and take orders for embroidery. I do a lot of Ham radio conventions. .... JB


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

very nicely done.


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

don.. nice work.. i am about to get into this as a hobby and bring in some extra $ just to make buying vinyl cheaper for myself.. anyways.. i saw the van pictures.. where is this at? i live near asheville


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

the customer is steam master his shop is in fairview. I suggest you get vinyl from fellers I use them for about 90% of the vinyl i buy if you spend 100 bucks with them it free shipping they have locations in greenville knoxville etc shipping is 1 day.
Don


----------



## gm2k8 (Jul 20, 2008)

don.. what fairs/shows do you do.. might want to stop by and chat with you.. see how you do it.. i wouldnt be doing shows.. mostly for friends.. customers.. 

dave


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

I don’t do many shows these days just road side as I am by my self. It’s a long story and in 11 months ill be back to the big trailer and doing shows full time with the wife, for now her (JOB) is driving me nuts. The shows take at least 2 people to handle because of how fast work comes in. also I get a lot more variety of work some with bigger ticket stuff when I am on the road side. I plan to be some where towards Hendersonville this next week. My phone number is 877-888-5544 x9 if you want to call me to find out where I am. Ill also post when I get set up.
you are welcome to come and see all my Secrets ... well most of them... ok maby a lot of them..... kidding hope to see you
Don


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

if you did not see this post check it out.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t51548-new-post.html
Don


----------



## mrsgege (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful job all around. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

How do you power the cutter in the field?

Thx


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice setup. WTG. Inspiration for us all.


----------



## BennyLondon (Aug 4, 2009)

that dell laptop is the toughest laptop ever made ive dropped it 2 meters and cracked it da dvd rom came out i put it on and it worked i dropped it again on concrete again switched it on and it worked its got a chunk of metal missing from the corner and its still working missing a few keys a battery but i love it


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

spent the money and got a honda 1000, my big setup can run on a Honda 3000... its all about knowing how much amps things use and computers, cutters, printers don't use much compaired to lighting. ALWAYS look for power and learn how to hook it up properly and check that its good clean power.. be willing to pay for it. Buy a book, pay for some training get a few good tools. once you learn its not hard. with out power you dont make product in the field...


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

the dell lasted almost 5 years... and yes it was good, i now have a terabight externial drive where i keep all files and backup. the dell is now in a drawer as i cant seam to bring my self to get rid of it eventhow it does not work. i built a portable and love it for a work machine and now use a acer net book for corraspondance, surffing, and stuff like fourm chatting and love it... a computer that works for 300 bucks wow i am loving it


----------



## decatur (Dec 5, 2007)

Great job Don! How did you line everything up?


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

on location jobs are my business, when i am not at a show i can go to a customers location and do work, check out the thread at setting a tent beside the road and selling their tee shirts there? - Page 5 - T-Shirt Forums having all the equipment set to be mobile and talking to customers about big jobs being done at there location can make a good sale


----------

